# For sale tweed/navy jackets ariat bromonts h2000 navy/brown hats



## Nativelover (27 March 2017)

FOR SALE

Shires Huntingdon Tweed jacket size 38 lovely condition worn only in show ring. Have opened a pocket though £50

Shires Clifton yellow wool waistcoat again only worn in show ring so in excellent condition £40

Mears Navy Jacket size 36 excellent condition hardly worn £50

Ariat Bromont boots in black size 5 full calf medium height absolutely brand new, only tried on and stored in box since then. £160

Charles Owen H2000 Navy hat fab condition only used in the ring, never had a fall in the hat  £55

Charles Owen H2000 Brown hat excellent condition only used a couple of times never subject to a fall £65

Derby house yellow showing/competition shirt size 14 brand new £5

These items are only for sale as I have lost my beloved pony, I hope I don't regret selling! You are welcome to collect or I'm happy to post at cost.


----------



## Mari (27 March 2017)

What size is the brown hat & is it PAS 015 safety standard?


----------



## Nativelover (27 March 2017)

Sorry I'm such an idiot forgetting to put sizes on things! Both hats are 7's and yes both are PAS 015


----------



## Mari (28 March 2017)

Could I see a photo of the brown one please


----------



## Nativelover (28 March 2017)

Mari said:



			Could I see a photo of the brown one please
		
Click to expand...

Of course, but I need your mobile to send via what's app or an email address


----------



## Nativelover (28 March 2017)

double posted


----------



## Mari (29 March 2017)

Have sent you a private message,


----------



## Nativelover (29 March 2017)

The shirt and waistcoat are now sold, unable to edit the post


----------



## Nativelover (4 April 2017)

Brown hat sold


----------



## Nativelover (18 April 2017)

Tweed jacket sold


----------

